
Python 2.6 Quick Reference  - mariorz
http://rgruet.free.fr/PQR26/PQR2.6.html
======
stevejohnson
This looks like a great resource. Sometimes, doing a web search for behaviors
or lists of builtins feels too laborious for something I have to look up so
often.

